# urology question



## scgcpc2002

I have an op report that I'm having problems with.....MD dictated dx as urethra stone, massive prostatic urethral stone...he did a cystoscopy and using a laser fragmented the stone.
My question is there isn't a specific cpt for this so would I be using the unlisted or 52218????
Thank you in advance


----------



## mbort

how about 52353?

Here is a CPT assistant about it:

Questionoes code 52353 include laser lithotripsy of ureteral calculus with ureteroscopy and ureteral catheterization?

Answer:Yes. Code 52353, Cystourethroscopy, with ureteroscopy and/or pyeloscopy; with lithotripsy (ureteral catheterization is included), includes the fragmenting of the stone with a laser lithotripsy through the ureteroscopy as well as the ureteral catheterization, if performed. If a cystourethroscopy without ureteroscopy is performed with lithotripsy to fragment ureteral stones, then code 52325, Cystourethroscopy including ureteral catheterization; with fragmentation of ureteral calculus (eg, ultrasonic or electro-hydraulic technique), should be repo


----------



## scgcpc2002

and that would include the urethra????


----------



## magnolia1

Have you looked at 52315 or 52318?


----------



## scgcpc2002

Yes I did.  In reading the description of cpt 52318, in CDR for Procedures, it doesn't include the urethra, or am I reading too much into this????  And cpt 52315 is removing....the MD did use laser to fragment the stone.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

By chance, did you decide what code to use?  I have a similar procedure to yours and I'm making myself crazy to find an answer.


----------



## mbort

look at code series 52320-52353 for ureteral procedures


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

Although this is a helpful answer, I am looking for a lithotripsy of the urethra, not the ureters.


----------



## bethh05

If you look up lithotripsy of urethra in the index of the CPT book it refers you to 52353.


----------



## amelitz

I have the same problem to find out if cpt 52320 is bundled into 52353/ removal of stone? did you get the answer?


----------

